# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Translate Tab for OS X Lion - Menu Item Utility Translates 57 Languages

## JEK

Translate Tab for OS X Lion - Menu Item Utility Translates 57 Languages
Kuala Lumpur,  MY   Sep 09, 2011 in Utility

[prMac.com] Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - Independent developer Alex Izvekov today is pleased to announce Translate Tab 1.0 for Mac OS X 10.7 or later, his menu bar Utility that provides instant language translation between 57 languages. Based on Google Translate, the app is ideal for quick, desktop translation. Translate Tab features: automatic recognition of the input language, audible pronunciation of the original and most translations, suggested phrases, shift/click-on-word reordering of words in a phrase or sentence, click-on-word alternate translation, one-button reverse translation, and continuous translation while typing.

Translate Tab is a very convenient translation utility that can be easily accessed from the menu bar, while any running application remains in the front of the desktop. Clicking on the Translate Tab status item or icon on the right side of the menu launches a drop-down menu. At the top are two buttons: "Translate From" and "Translate To." Each button has its own drop-down menu with 57 languages listed. In most cases, it is unnecessary to set the input language, as the app automatically recognizes it.

Below the two language selection buttons are two rectangles containing alpha-numeric text fields. The user begins typing a word, phrase, or sentence, and it appears in the top rectangle. Simultaneously, the translation appears in the bottom rectangle. As each letter is added to the input, the translation may change, which gives users an insight into the mechanics of machine based language translation. And while not as accurate as expert human translation, Google Translate usually conveys the essence, if not the subtleties, of the input's meaning. In addition to typing, the user can easily highlight any web page or text and launch Translate Tab automatically from the control key menu. The highlighted text is translated without cutting and pasting.

Translate Tab makes it simple to polish the translation, if desired. For example, a user may paste a paragraph written in US English into the top rectangle and set the translation for German. In fewer than two seconds, the translation appears. Now, the user just copies the translation, pastes it into the top rectangle, and clicks the "Reverse Translate" button. The German is translated into English. The user can note any English words or phrases that are not sufficiently accurate, and clicking on them, alternates are suggested that may be chosen to substitute, or the user may enter their own.

Feature Highlights:
* Translates between 57 different languages
* Detects source language automatically
* Translates text instantly
* Phonetic text input and output capabilities
* Enables users to both read and listen to the translation
* Translates entire web pages
* Checks spelling and offers corrections
* Sends to instant translation through shortcut
* Optional, alternate language keyboards for input of foreign languages

57 Different Languages:
* Afrikaans, Albanian, Armenian, Azerbaijani, Arabic, Basque, Belarusian
* Bulgarian Catalan, Chinese (Simplified), Chinese (Traditional), Croatian,
* Czech, Danish, Dutch, English, Estonian, Filipino, Finnish, French,
* Galician, Georgian, German, Greek, Haitian, Creole, Hebrew, Hindi, Hungarian 
* Icelandic, Indonesian, Italian, Irish, Japanese, Korean, Latvian, Lithuanian,
* Macedonian, Malay, Maltese, Norwegian, Persian, Polish, Portuguese, Romanian,
* Russian, Serbian, Slovak, Slovenian, Spanish, Swahili, Swedish, Thai
* Turkish, Ukrainian, Urdu, Vietnamese, Welsh, and Yiddish

"Translate Tab is always ready, right on the menu bar, to translate whenever you need it," stated Alex Izvekov. "You can easily cut and paste between an open document and Translate Tab, and then it disappears until it is needed again."

System Requirements:
* Mac OS X 10.7 or later (Lion only)
* Internet connection required
* 0.97 MB 

Pricing and Availability:
Translate Tab 1.0 is available at the special introductory price of $1.99 (USD) from the Mac App Store in the Utilities category. The regular price is $3.99. Review copies are available upon request.

----------


## JEK

Demo.

Select text. Right click. Translate tab opens.

----------


## BBT

Sélectionnez le texte. Faites un clic droit. Traduire ouvre onglet.

----------


## JEK

Oui.

----------


## BBT

Si

----------


## JEK

On the West Coast waiting on a flight?

----------


## BBT

In the air. Just left LAX. Gogo.

----------


## BBT

BTW flew VA for the first time. They are great used them between Sidney and Brisbane. One of the nicest club lounges I have been in other the Emirates. The board and deplane faster than anyone I have ever seen. The FA said they are allowed only 30 min at gate.

----------


## JEK

Love their checkin at LRH -- never get out of the car that picks you up from the hotel. They fetch the bags and give you the boarding pass while you sit in the backseat. At the LHR lounge you can get a haircut, massage, shoeshine and a full meal.

----------


## BBT

Sweet.

----------


## Petri

> BTW flew VA for the first time. They are great used them between Sidney and Brisbane. One of the nicest club lounges I have been in other the Emirates. The board and deplane faster than anyone I have ever seen. The FA said they are allowed only 30 min at gate.



Qantas First Class lounge in Sydney.  Absolutely stunning.  I have yet to find a better one, wish it was closer.
(Oneworld Emerald status will get you in if flying OW)


VS has great lounges though..  I was once in one somewhere and a random guy came to me and asked if he can take my shoes.  I was a bit "WTF?" but he did return them polished.
(V Australia is a bit different from Virgin Atlantic but there's heavy competition in Australia right now and VA is doing everything they can, they e.g. match your Qantas frequent flyer status instantly)

----------


## BBT

Unfortunately I don't fly enough AA miles to have that status I only hit gold with them. Most of my travel is with Delta I looked att the. Qantas flights for this trip but they use the same sleeper seat as Delta so I went Delta.  Used the Air NZ lounge this morning and it was fine. Nothing special but better than any of Delta sky clubs which have far more members than seats available.  I will always choose a seat type over an airline on flights more than 6 hours. Emirates FC suite with shower on the 380 and 777 still can't be beat.

----------


## Petri

> Qantas flights for this trip but they use the same sleeper seat as Delta so I went Delta.



Are you sure?  LAX-SYD?

Delta's 777L looks about the same herring bone setup as e.g. Virgin Atlantic and Air NZ.
http://www.seatmaestro.com/images/comments/1334937.jpg

Qantas business class are somewhat similar pods as e.g. LAN Chile
http://www.flickr.com/photos/keithspics/3519295529/

Qantas First class is something different,
http://media.dexigner.com/article/19...t_Class_01.jpg
but that's something Delta's business elite has no way of matching.

There's some heavy competition from the Australian market especially towards Asia that keeps Qantas quite nicely on their toes.  Air NZ, being a much smaller airline, has chosen to keep a decent service with a nice, relaxed twist to differentiate (http://youtu.be/3iaTEgoezNQ)

But as you said, seats do make the difference.  With the A380 and the upcoming 787, I'd look into the plane as well.   The A380 is so much quieter and better air quality than your average older plane that I'd take it on any route, any airline.  787 should be the same as it starts rolling to the airlines.

----------


## Petri

Here's a pretty good review of the Qantas 1st class Sydney lounge:

http://www.ausbt.com.au/review-qantas-international-first-class-platinum-lounge-sydney-airport

----------


## BBT

Those seats look the same that Emirates uses in their business class on the A380 and 777ER. While they are very nice  I like the Delta 1-2-1 seating better in BC as I like the idea that no one is next to me. The Delta is 180 degrees lay flat and I seem to recall that the Emirates was not quite lay flat but it was only a 6 hour flight to/from Dubai to/from KL and after sleeping on the way over and during my 7 hour layover in Dubai it may have been I just did not lay flat.


Either way I agree the 380 is  a superior plane with a higher pressure,6,000 feet as I recall, and and virtually no wind noise and more spacious. The Emirates shower can't be beat. 


Agree that Qantas lounge is great.

----------


## Petri

Yes, Emirates latest business class has quite similar seats but a bit smaller than Qantas.

Can't really beat those single seats.  Etihad is worth trying in that respect, they have somewhat similar "2-4-2" config to British Airways but all seats have direct access to the aisle.  They waste a bit of floor space but it's basicly 1-1-2-1-1.

----------


## BBT

They can afford the space at those prices. Have not flown but hear they are nice. I now they go direct to Abu Dabi which is nice.

----------

